# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Where's waldo?

## kaosu_jouen

Alright. Since I noticed soem peopel told me that I didn't have a pastel python as I had originally thougth. I'd like for it to be cleared up. I'd like to know what I actually own with out a doubt. So below are some pictures of my BP and who ever can decipher which is which is welcome to it! TELL ME WHAT I OWN!








Thanks a bunch guys. Hopefully some of you can give me a heads up.

Ashley

----------


## mr~python

normal, normal and normal. good lookin snakes though

----------


## snunior

um there all normals....would ya please go to the original thread you started there are some new people that posted on it you might want to give it a look

----------


## snunior

nvm it was closed but please read what i said

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

Those are all normal ball pythons.

Here's a picture of one of my pastels for a reference.



-adam

----------


## reptile-girl

Yeah those are normals, but they look cool. :Smile:  

Beautiful pastel Adam.  :Smile:  

-Courtney

----------


## Brandon.O

Yup, normals. There is a BIG price differnce between the pastels and normals, i paid only 30 bucks for my first normal ball, but a pastel or albino will cost you at least 1,000. Beleive me, you would know if you bought a pastel. I hope you didnt pay to much for him.

Awesome pastel Adam, i swear you have the best snakes.(when it comes to balls anyway)

The ball in the second picture has a lovely pattern, no spots anywhere !  :Smile:  very nice

----------


## jglass38

Nice pic Adam!  I hope mine looks that good! I'm sure he will!

----------

